# G.Skill startet das Supportforum im PC-Games Hardware Forum!!!



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (15. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,


nun ist es soweit: ab Heute stehen wir euch bei jeglichen Fragen zu euren G.Skill Produkten zu verfügung. 
Wie klappt die RMA? Kein Problem, die Antwort gibts hier! Auch werdet ihr über wichtige Neuerungen und 
Änderungen bei bestimmten Produkten informiert!

Nun wünsche ich euch eine menge Spaß und frohes tippern im G.Skill-Supportforum!


----------



## xTc (15. Dezember 2010)

Willkommen bei uns im Forum.
Irgendwie war mir klar das du den Part hier übernimmst. 


Gruß


----------



## Pikus (15. Dezember 2010)

Klasse, ein weiterer Hardwarehersteller, der sich direkt um seine Kunden kümmert 

Herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (15. Dezember 2010)

Aber selbstverständlich, immer zur Stelle, euer Cyver


----------



## sensitron (15. Dezember 2010)

Willkommen im Forum  Freut mich dass mein Ramhersteller nun auch hier vertreten ist


----------



## Cavalera (15. Dezember 2010)

sensitron schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum  Freut mich dass mein Ramhersteller nun auch hier vertreten ist


 
Ich wünschte ich könnte es auch behaupten  meine Ripclaws (2x2 Gb DDR3-1333) mussten zurückgeschickt werden, da ein Riegel defekt war! Ich hoffe dass ich ein funktionierendes Paar zurückgeschickt bekomme, denn beim Hardwareshop meines Vertrauens lese ich zB dass einer 3 Kits probierte, bis er eins hatte wo ging  Ich hoffe du kannst mich da beruhigen 

Falls ich aber auf weitere Probleme stosse, weiss ich ja dann wo mir geholfen wird


----------



## KOF328 (15. Dezember 2010)

meine ripjaws CL7 1333er funzen jetzt seit rund einem jahr supi


----------



## derP4computer (15. Dezember 2010)

Willkommen hier im Forum.


----------



## madace (15. Dezember 2010)

Willkommen im Forum.

Ich denke ich werde bei meiner nächsten PC-Aufrüst-Aktion mal auf GSKILL RAM setzen, mal sehen wie's wird.


----------



## fL!nT (15. Dezember 2010)

Super


----------



## GxGamer (15. Dezember 2010)

sensitron schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum  Freut mich dass mein Ramhersteller nun auch hier vertreten ist



Mich freuts auch, Willkommen im Forum.

Ich setze ja nicht umsonst seit Jahren auf G.Skill


----------



## Rizzard (15. Dezember 2010)

Na das sind doch mal gute Neuigkeiten.

Will mir nämlich die G.Skill Eco 1600er für mein kommendes 1155 Brett gönnen, und wehe die Dinger laufen nicht rund, dann gibts Diskussionsbedarf.


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (15. Dezember 2010)

@ALL
Danke für diese nette Begrüßung! 

@Cavalera
normal ist das nicht, vll. war auch noch etwas anderes bei ihm kaputt, oder es war ein wirklich extremer& dummer Zufall! Ich bin auf jeden Fall da, wenns Probleme geben sollte!

@Blizzard23
ja, dafür sind wir ja jetzt hier


----------



## mixxed_up (15. Dezember 2010)

Wilkommen im Forum, auch von mir. 
Freut mich, dass ihr hier seid. 

Langsam aber sicher wirds voll bei den Support-Unterforen.


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (15. Dezember 2010)

Ja, es sind schon einige da, dass stimmt!


----------



## Painkiller (16. Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir ein Herzlich Willkommen!  

Die Arbeit wird dir hier so schnell nicht ausgehen.


----------



## Stevii (16. Dezember 2010)

Daumen hoch.


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (16. Dezember 2010)

na das hoffe ich doch, dass die Arbeit nicht ausgeht! Der Start ist ja schonmal gut gelungen


----------



## Philipus II (17. Dezember 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen!
Auch wenn mein SPeicher von Anfang an problemlos läuft und ich hoffe, weiterhin euren Support nicht zu brauchen, ists schön zu wissen, dass ihr da seid. Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine deutsche RMA Adresse- Porto nch Taiwan ist schon extrem hoch.


----------



## Skysnake (17. Dezember 2010)

Von mir auch noch ein Halli Hallo Hallöle!


----------



## Norisk699 (25. Dezember 2010)

Klasse,

das erleichtert die Entscheidung, welche RAM-Marke ich auf meinem künftigen 
(1155 oder 1365) Board verbauen werde.


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (26. Dezember 2010)

Also G.Skill?!


----------



## KaitoKid (26. Dezember 2010)

Na klar^^


----------



## Santury (20. Januar 2013)

Hallo CyVeR,

vielleicht kannst du mir helfen!?

Ich bin erfahren im OC, jedoch scheine ich evtl an eine schlechte CPU geraten zu sein, die den Speichertakt nicht schafft...

CPU: Core i7 3820 @ 4,5 GHz 1,35v
RAM: G.Skill Triden 16 GB Kit 10-13-13-31-2T 2400MHz
MB: Asus Rampage IV Extreme (BIOS 3303)
GPU: 2x GTX580

Ich kann mit keinen Einstellungen, inkl. dem X.M.P. Profil den Rechner zum booten bekommen, wenn ich 2400 MHz RAM Frequenz fahren will.

Dabei ist es egal, ob ich mit STRAP 100MHZ oder 125MHZ es probiere, sobald ich über 2300MHz Speicherfrequenz gehe bootet der Rechner nicht mal das BIOS.

Ich habe bereits allemöglichen Voltsettings ausprobiert, doch nichts funktioiert. Habe jeden RIegel einzeln getestet, immer das selbe. Also liegt es doch nicht am RAM, sondern an der CPU, das die einfach nicht mehr als 2300 MHz schafft...kann das sein?

Gruß
Santury


----------



## Phil [G.Skill] (21. Januar 2013)

Hi Santury,

könnte schon sein, dass deine CPU, bzw der IMC hier limitiert.
Hast du mal probiert die Timings manuell etwas zu lockern nur um zusehen, ob du mit DDR3-2400 booten kannst?

Bei den Spannungen kannst du auch nochmal schauen, ob sich bei der Erhöhung der VTT (VCCIO) und eventuell noch der VCCSA (wobei du hier nicht zu hoch gehen solltest), etwas bessert.

Ansonsten sind DDR2400 natürlich schon eine Hausnummer, wünsch dir natürlich dennoch viel Erfolg.

Beste Grüße

Phil


----------



## Santury (22. Januar 2013)

Phil [G.Skill] schrieb:


> Hi Santury,
> 
> könnte schon sein, dass deine CPU, bzw der IMC hier limitiert.
> Hast du mal probiert die Timings manuell etwas zu lockern nur um zusehen, ob du mit DDR3-2400 booten kannst?
> ...


 Hallo CyVer,

hab alles ausprobiert und über 2300 MHz will es einfach nicht Booten. IMC ist im Asus UEFI noch mal was genau und hilft hier eine Spannungsererhöhung? Es gibt unglaublich viele Optionen im UEFI vom Asus Rampage IV Extreme.
Die 2400 MHz sind eine Hausnummer, ja, aber mit dem Board und den Tridents für 2400 MHz darf das doch kein Problem sein!?

Kurios wird es nun, da ich entdeckt habe, das mir Windos nur 12 GB Arbeitspeicher anzeigt, CPU-Z aber Quad und 16 GB. Im BIOS stehen auch nur 12 GB...ich verstehe das nicht, das Board kann 64 GB und Windows Home Premium 64 bit kann 16 GB...!?!?

Lösungsvorschläge? Tipps?

Gruß
Santury


----------



## Santury (22. Januar 2013)

Habe aus dem G.Skill Forum auch diese Prozedur durchgeführt...kein Erfolg:

			 		  		 		 			 			For  3rd generation Intel core processors (Ivy Bridge) paired with Z77/Z75 Chipset.

Follow the steps below to test for whether the CPU is capable of overclocking memory module to 2400MHz:

1.	Turn off main power supply and clear CMOS settings with jumper, or  enter BIOS and “Load Optimal Default” (refer to motherboard manual).

2.	Restart the computer and enter BIOS. With the CPU at stock speed, enable XMP Profile 1. Save settings and restart computer.
If unable to POST, screen is blank, BIOS Debug LED shows error code, or  unable to complete booting process, please continue to step 3.

3.	Enter BIOS and change the values of the following settings: CPU  Voltage: 1.3V, VTT Voltage: 1.15V, VCCSA Voltage: 1.10V, DRAM Voltage:  1.75V. Save settings and restart computer.
If unable to POST, screen is blank, BIOS Debug LED shows error code, or  unable to complete booting process, please continue to step 4.

4.	Enter BIOS and “Load Optimal Default”. Enable XMP Profile 1, and then change DRAM frequency to 2133MHz.
If unable to POST or boot --> Possible defective memory module. Send memory kit back to G.SKILL for RMA.
If able to POST or boot --> Very likely CPU is not capable of overclocking memory module to 2400MHz.


----------



## Phil [G.Skill] (23. Januar 2013)

Hi Santury,

versuch mal die Timings manuell einzustellen, z.B. wie folgt:

CL: 11
tRCD: 13
tRP: 13
tRAS: 31
CR: 2T
tRRD: 7
TRFC: 147

und versuch eventuell anfangs nur mit einem Speicherriegel die DDR3-2400.

Spannungen kannst du von dem TUT von oben erstmal übernehmen und dann selber noch bisschen testen.

Ich meinte mit DDR3-2400 ist schon eine Hausnummer, dass deine CPU auch der limitierende Faktor sein kann, speziell der Speichercontroller (IMC).

Viele Grüße

Phil


----------



## Lubke (5. Februar 2013)

@Santury: wofür brauchst du so hohen speichertakt?
intel sandy bridge hat einen 1600 mhz speicherkontroller (bissel mehr geht natürlich immer). der wird natürlich mit dem ref-takt mitübertaktet, was aber speziell bei sandy (und ivy) nicht sonderlich viel ist. 
es ist also imho eher unwahrscheinlich, dass du einen nutzen aus ddr2400 ziehen könntest...


----------

